# Apps on sale for $0.99 each



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Complete list here:
http://appadvice.com/appnn/2014/12/check-out-these-amazing-apps-and-games-on-0-99-holiday-sale-on-the-app-store


----------

